
InfluxDB 0.9.4 is out Here's what's new - greyhoundsmc
https://influxdb.com/blog/2015/09/16/InfluxDB-0_9_4-released-with-top-order-by-time-desc-and-more.html
======
dozzie
Ah yes, still with stupid way of building broken packages for Red Hat and
Debian.

